

Nearly 5 years later, the Rails "build a blog" demo is revisited with Rails 3 - _pius
http://www.railsdispatch.com/posts/rails-3-makes-life-better

======
_pius
For comparison, the original "Build a blog in 15 minutes demo" from Nov. 2005
is here: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gzj723LkRJY>

